# Google Developer Account without Credit Card



## mohityadavx (Jul 20, 2013)

So I am trying to make a Google Developer Account here. The problem is I dont have a credit card and debit cards doesnt seem to work. What are my alternatives? Will using someone else's credit card will cause any problem because its asking me to create a Google Wallet account and I dont want somebody else's card information being stored in the walled.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jul 21, 2013)

I guess somebody else would also have encountered the same problem! Plz suggest any feasible alternative


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 22, 2013)

As far as I know this one time payment is a must.

So get an Axis or ICICI bank account .

or try b2 online banking from ICICI bank. Its a zero balance fullly online account. But provides a Reloadable card. But b2 is limited to few major cities only and I can't guarantee if the reloadable card will work on google. I myself couldn't get b2 account as its not available in GHY but got regular account from a very small town.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jul 22, 2013)

Are you referring to Virtual Credit Card by reloadable cards?  The problem is that I am not sure if VCC will work. Also I hace HDFC account which provide but since past week everytime I login they say that site is going security enhancement and will be up soon. (Just dont know when). But the problem is will VCC work or not?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 23, 2013)

ICICI B2 account reloadable virtual card is different from VCC in the sense that VCC is destroyed after one use meaning you get a different VCC card number each time you generate a VCC card but ICICI B2 account virtual card is permanent & will always have the same number you just have to recharge it for balance.whether it will work on google developer account is another matter but there is no harm in getting it if you can because it is a no frills account meaning almost no charges.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank You i will try to get an ICICI B2 account ASAP


----------

